# Suizan Japanese Pull saws



## MrRon

I was browsing at Harbor Freight and saw some Japanese style pull saws. I looked at a 9" Dozuki and noted they were made in China, but one stood out and I looked at it; it was made in Japan, so I bought it for $10. Beautiful saw, cuts well as a flush cut saw. Do not assume that everything sold by HF is from China. I also have a Ryoba sold under the Vaughn name that is made in Japan. Again, a good saw for little money; bought that at a big box store.

Sorry I didn't comment on the Suizan saws, as I have never used one, so I can't comment on them, but if you say they work good, that's good enough for me.


----------



## HassanMirza

> I was browsing at Harbor Freight and saw some Japanese style pull saws. I looked at a 9" Dozuki and noted they were made in China, but one stood out and I looked at it; it was made in Japan, so I bought it for $10. Beautiful saw, cuts well as a flush cut saw. Do not assume that everything sold by HF is from China. I also have a Ryoba sold under the Vaughn name that is made in Japan. Again, a good saw for little money; bought that at a big box store.
> 
> Sorry I didn t comment on the Suizan saws, as I have never used one, so I can t comment on them, but if you say they work good, that s good enough for me.
> 
> - MrRon


Oh I am sure the others are good as well, I just have not had experience with them.


----------



## smitdog

Are you able to sharpen these saws, or can you send them out? Or maybe you just get a replacement blade for $19 when it gets dull? I've wondered if I would like the pull style saws better than Western style, I find myself wishing my saws would cut on the backstroke. Seems like the right price for me to give it a try!


----------



## jimintx

Thanks - good info and suggestions.


----------



## CharlesA

> Are you able to sharpen these saws, or can you send them out? Or maybe you just get a replacement blade for $19 when it gets dull? I ve wondered if I would like the pull style saws better than Western style, I find myself wishing my saws would cut on the backstroke. Seems like the right price for me to give it a try!
> 
> - smitdog


I have a Z saw, and I pull it out for all kinds of things because it works so well. As for sharpening, I buy replacement blades for two reasons: 1) sharpening, 2) it is easy to bend the tip of the blade when using it for more general work. It takes 10 seconds to change the blade. Wish they were a bit cheaper.


----------



## Dwain

I will make you a promise. I will not assume everything at HF is made in China (I love HF by the way) if we all don't assume everything made in Japan is good product. I know, I know, you are comparing Japanese built products to Chinese built products and generally Japanese products win in the quality comparison. Still, Japan makes it's fair share of crap to. Let's not forget that.


----------



## HassanMirza

> Are you able to sharpen these saws, or can you send them out? Or maybe you just get a replacement blade for $19 when it gets dull? I ve wondered if I would like the pull style saws better than Western style, I find myself wishing my saws would cut on the backstroke. Seems like the right price for me to give it a try!
> 
> - smitdog


I am not sure, they have replacement blades on amazon, I think for the cost of the new blade it might not me worth it unless you can do it yourself. I have no experience sharpening saws. when it goes dull I might try it.


----------



## HassanMirza

> Thanks - good info and suggestions.
> 
> - jimintx


No problem!


----------



## HassanMirza

> I will make you a promise. I will not assume everything at HF is made in China (I love HF by the way) if we all don t assume everything made in Japan is good product. I know, I know, you are comparing Japanese built products to Chinese built products and generally Japanese products win in the quality comparison. Still, Japan makes it s fair share of crap to. Let s not forget that.
> 
> - Dwain


Oh I agree, I was just review these saws compared to some of the others I have seen, Hey I have my share of HF stuff as well.


----------



## MrRon

I don't believe pull type saws can be re-sharpened. The teeth are not of the form that can be sharpened by conventional sharpening machines. Maybe in Japan, they can.


----------



## bobasaurus

Generally these saws are made to be disposable. The teeth are hardened, so a file won't touch them. Maybe a diamond file would, never tried it. But I have japanese saws I've used pretty heavily for 5+ years that show no signs of dulling.


----------

